# Skin Boil - Please help!!!



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Since we got our puppy we've been noticing small boils on his skin here and there, which looks yellow head. Then it dries up and after few weeks he get another new sets of boils. Now he's grown big and now he get big boils of half cm in diameter. Specially the once around the stomach looks ugly. When I run my hand over his back I could feel dark dry hard lumps on his skin. Is this something serious? What should I do to avoid it? He too has dry skin and flakes which are noticeable on his black coat...

Please help


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

fish oil tablets are really great for dry skin and you can get them anywhere. 
im not sure bout the boils tho, a vet wil know what to do tho..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Take him to the vet. I had MRSA a few years ago, and that was how it presented on me. Patches of VERY PAINFUL boils. He might need some anti biotics to clear it up. Make sure they break one open, and swab it to test what it is.

Good luck, whatever it is, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Take him to the vet. I had MRSA a few years ago, and that was how it presented on me. Patches of VERY PAINFUL boils. He might need some anti biotics to clear it up. Make sure they break one open, and swab it to test what it is.
> 
> Good luck, whatever it is, I hope he feels better soon!


What is MRSA?

Is there something that I can apply to his skin for now?


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got a sample picture taken few weeks ago. These are small boils. But they disappeared and new he has new set which are bigger.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oohhh. try not to cicle the boils, just post the pic without it ahhaha... hard to really tell what they look like 


i would call teh vet adn see what they say


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oohhh. try not to cicle the boils, just post the pic without it ahhaha... hard to really tell what they look like
> 
> i would call teh vet adn see what they say


Today I took I took him to the vet and tried to squeeze one of the big lump and a "putse fly larvae" came out (white colour worm). So he did the same to all his lumps. He said there is no prevention, but whenever I find a lump, pop it out or apply Vaseline jelly. Rain can or making him wet can make it worst. Vet took around 15 larvae out of him. :twisted:

Any idea on how to prevent it?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well if the vet said their is no reason to prevent them then there is no way lol... did he say what causes it?

i woulda been grossed out


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Jameson had a spot of demodectic mange and I honestly believe that this is what got rid of it. I know mange is not what you have, but it sounds like like pests under the skin can't survive with this treatment. There are about 100 links if you google this, but this looks like a pretty good one here.

Borax with Hydrogen Peroxide for Mange A guide for treating a dog with mange

all ya do is sponge a borax/peroxide (I used one ounce of borax, one ounce of peroxide in one cup of water) solution on to the affected area and let it dry without rinsing it off. I would at least rinse with cool water and towel dry the puppy before you get started. The link doesn't call for diluting it with water but that probably wouldn't be a good idea on a puppy.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Sanitary entomology - Google Book Search

Yup, it should work on the fly larvae too.


----------



## dawnmichelle (Aug 31, 2012)

I have pretty much the exact same problem with the skin rash and boils on my 9 week old puppy. She is a rescue and I dont know much about the breeds health issues. She is a blue nose. Am I dealing with a breed specific skin problem or a parasite? I am worried about my other pets being exposed if its catching.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures would help, hard to say without seeing it. Also start your own thread. thanks


----------

